# what line to use ?



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

I just recently got into gulf pier fishing even though I have fished pensacola all my life from fort pickens to bob sikes and surf fishing. Last week I caught a barely legal king on a 440 ss penn and im hooked best fight ever screaming drag and with just a small 26inch king. So I went home and I am trying to put together a king rod and reel with gear I already have. I have come up with a 9ft penn captiva rod and a 9500 zz Penn my question is what lb test and brand should I put on my 9500 and do I need braid backing . It is capable of holding 430 yards of 20 lb test but I didnt know if I should go with a lighter line to cast a cig further. Would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I would stick with 20 lb. mono. Braid backing should not be necessary on a 9500 for kings.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

If you have a smaller reel IE 6500 I would start with that and throw some 12-17lb line on it. An 9500 is gonna get heavy throwing all day.


----------

